# Coast Guard searching for Sinking Vessel



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Offshore Galveston

http://www.click2houston.com/news/C...nks/-/1735978/13502656/-/1n233gz/-/index.html

GALVESTON, Texas - Coast Guard officials are searching for six people who reportedly abandoned a sinking fishing boat near Galveston on Sunday.
Watchstanders got a mayday call from the captain of a fishing boat, named either Scallywag or Skylark, about 1:15 p.m. The captain said the boat was taking on water and the six people aboard were getting into an orange life raft.
The Coast Guard is using several boats and aircraft to search an area roughly the size of Delaware for the boat and the six passengers.
In the distress call, the captain described the boat as purple and blue with a white stripe.
Anyone with information about the boat or the passengers is asked to call the Coast Guard Sector Houston-Galveston at 713-678-9011.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I just popped in to see if there was a thread on this and was going to start one. Glad someone did hoping anyone who is out on the water has their eyes open helping look for these folks. I am hoping they find them safe!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fortunately the weather forecast isn't looking to bad for the next day or two at least. Sure hope these folks get found. No EPIRB?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Man that sucks. Sure hope they are found soon. Prayers sent for them and family.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I just searched the TTMB and the Bluewater and came up with nothing for those boat names.. Thought maybe someone got in on the why'd you name your boat what you did threads..


A


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There used to be a list, I cant find it. Dutch Treat had all the boat names and handles


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

latest boat list I could find - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=289676&highlight=boat+list

They are not on it.


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

This was posted yesterday on a news site and the rescue units just went out this afternoon?

*Coast Guard Sector Houston-Galveston received a distress call from the captain of the vessel around 1:15 p.m. saying the boat was about 2.2 miles off the entrance of the Galveston Ship Channel and taking on water, so the six people onboard were abandoning ship and getting into an orange life raft.*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You would think at that time on a Sunday, with the seas favorable, someone would see them. Anyone know where the wind and current would have taken them yesterday? 
MAybe Hiltons or Ripcharts could post something


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

The other post on here about this said the CG said the report came in from somewhere down the island towards SLP....not the jettys...

Hoping it was some idiot thinking he was being funny... If so..hope the CG crucifies him.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Less than 5 miles out..???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wheres that thread Jim?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I was on the beach at SLP until 3or4pm yesterday, I didn't see anything other than the Coastguard Helo make his pass down the beach every couple hours, definitely not a SAR..

A

edit, I usually have my VHF on but didn't then as most my stuff was packed up at the beach house to get ready to go home..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The position indicators for the VHF signal showed them to be in the alley, between Surfside and GLS. I have listened to the actual call for help quite a few times. Not wanting to call anyone out or anything, but he's really calm for someone with "no electronics" taking on water and boarding a life raft. Not only that, at 2 miles, you can easily see shore or be seen. Like I said, I am not calling BS, but something isn't right about the whole deal.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

X2


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

GLS?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

lordbater said:


> GLS?


My bad, sorry, Galveston. GLS is the airport designation. The "alley" runs from right before SLP to a few miles past it. Lots of big fish right there.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Lots of big fish right there.


Not Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday..  Had a hard time catching bait, but when I did I didn't get a whole lot takers. I saw some fileted trout in the sand, so someone caught fish. the guy next to me was keeping gafftop, and the other guy next to me caught a stargazer..

a


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I would think a boat would have been reported overdue if real...not amusing if someone messing around.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Any word? We are about to cross the gulf to Venice and can keep a look out if theres any other details


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

2 miles out? I could probably swim 2 miles in a pinch. Or at least float in. If this is real I hope they find them soon. If its not, they should get the needle.


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty sure my cell phone works at 2 miles. No one phoned in?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They could have swam to the beach by now. Sounds like a prank call to me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What a waste of resources if that was a prank, hope its true tho, hopefully 6 people arent still missing


----------



## Gremily (Sep 8, 2011)

*Today*

I was on the water 10 miles south of surf side Today and heard the coast guard announcement of a vessel in distress near Galveston.....no other news?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

6 people on board and no family members or friends have called the CG to report them missing? 
Vessel name "skallywag"?
"no electronics"?
Stinks to high hell.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sounds fishy, but swimming in to the beach 2 miles in that current is an iffy prospect..

a


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

No friends, wife, brother, sister, father or mother has called to report missing 1 person out of 6 fishing.. Prank for sure


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Like said early on the distress call the capt was pretty calm to be going down and not knowing where he is at. Having a life raft and no gps is not right. They said on the news last night they can live up to 120 hours before they call it a recovery. I hope if their is people missing they find them safe. If not I hope they find who called it in as a joke. Someone out of 6 six guys has to have family around that would of called in. Hope for the best.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Was it 6 guys? not husband wife and 4 kids? might not go missing for a few days..

He sounded calm most likely because he has considered this as a possible outcome of spending many days at sea and wanted to try to convey the appropriate information. He could have had power to his radio and lost it for everything else..

It could very well be a prank, but if I snuck out to go fishing as I often do with just my family, my non fishing friends that may miss me would probably thought I decided to spend an extra night, or wouldn't give a **** where I was. 

The way me and my family fish, we could very easily go missing for a very long time, call it a 3-5 days or more without someone alerting authorities of any type, let alone coast guard.. If my girlfriend goes on the boat, it could be overlooked for a couple weeks..

I think it's too soon to tell..

A


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where can you listen to the call at?


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

Click on the link where it takes you to Khou and then when your reading the story it will be another link to the right hand side . Hope this help



Thanks, chris


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

CNN just picked up the story....... had a local coast guard rep on.
I think they said they are suspending the search after extensive search mainly because no family members have come in.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Boat missing*

Sounds like a prank call to me. To close not to be found. Sonebody is going to be Up ****s Creek Without a Paddle whan Coasties catch them.
Terry


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard on the radio they were saying it was likely a hoax. The rough estimate on cost for the search was about $200k, all over a prank call. Gotta love idiots who think it is funny to cry wolf. Sure hope it was a prank, and there isn't a life raft out floating around somewhere.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mikeyhunts said:


> CNN just picked up the story....... had a local coast guard rep on.
> I think they said they are suspending the search after extensive search mainly because no family members have come in.


CNN picks up the story, and it'll somehow become a racial issue. Then people will somehow drag the economy into it, and last, BO will be hailed a hero. Ya know, because CNN is so great. <insert mucho sarcasm here>


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

This ****** me off, what if there had been a REAL emergency from a REAL sinking boat and these idiots pull valuable resources away from someone in need of assistance. They should be found & prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

*Penalties for issuing a false distress call to USCG:*

*6 years in prison *

*$250,000 criminal fine *

*$5,000 civil fine *

*Reimbursing the U.S. Coast Guard for the cost of performing the search*


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I stand by what I said earlier. My GF is the only person that would report me missing, any other of my friends, my employers (I'm self employed) may not have known I was fishing and wouldn't think anything a bout me disappearing for a few days..

a

Edit: 
other than announced location, which was a little sketchy, and no one has come forward and yall are writing this off?

one thing I Find a little fishy is that their lifeboat was easy to get to and they either didn't have an EPIRB or couldn't get to it/not set of by water.. How do we know some idiot didn't tie the lifeboat to the boat?

I'm definitely not sold on the prank idea.

a


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Yea lordbater but it was 6 people


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

:/ I think my previous comment was on the other thread about this.

I can see a situation where mom, dad n 4 kids could not be missed for a Fe days, granted we are getting close to pushing that limit.

How many days can u miss work, or your kids miss school before authorities are notified? How long before local leos make the connection?

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

At the fire station if we miss one day of work. Schools most of the time will call if you miss 3 days in a row. That's why a float plan is good and others that are not on the boat should know at least what port you are fishing out of. I hope nobody is stuck out their. If it was a prank I hope the CG finds them and files on them.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I guess it's all in the line of duty, but somebody cost us taxpayers a bunch of money just for the fuel to run these SAR missions, like a cutter, chase boat, several big helicopters, and who knows what. If it's a prank it's quite an expensive one - the Coasties said they covered an area "about the size of Delaware." 

If it was real and we lost 4 souls, my prayers go out to them and their families - no charge from the Coast Guard.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

It only takes a few people to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> Well I guess it's all in the line of duty, but somebody cost us taxpayers a bunch of money just for the fuel to run these SAR missions, like a cutter, chase boat, several big helicopters, and who knows what. If it's a prank it's quite an expensive one - the Coasties said they covered an area "about the size of Delaware."
> 
> If it was real and we lost 4 souls, my prayers go out to them and their families - no charge from the Coast Guard.


6 and I thought they said they had an area to search "about the size of Delaware" I don't think they actually did that much searching..

a


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

It was 2200 square miles. Those choppers can search a big area and a little time. Those ones they use can do a lot of stuff. They cost a lot to run. They are good at what they do and three days they can easy search 2200 square miles. They are not going to lie about how much they search. The 1st petty officer even said what they all did for the SAR mission. Still no body has reported anyone missing after almost a week.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

how may sq miles is the gulf of mex? im sure they covered more area then needed. 2200 sq miles is a WHOLE lot water


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Unless I'm mistaken they gave up searching after 24hrs, can they cover that much time during whatever daylight hours there are?

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Easily*

USCG is a very professional group of men and women. They can very easily cover 2200 miles in one day via helicopter. I'm sure the infared scanning capabilities on those choppers would suprise most civilians.



lordbater said:


> Unless I'm mistaken they gave up searching after 24hrs, can they cover that much time during whatever daylight hours there are?
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well, .... They probably forgot to untie the liferaft from the boat...

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

how long from the distress call to the helo dispatch? im thinking they could have been out there within minutes, 2 miles offshore on a flat day, imo, something would have been seen, cooler, lifejackets, something.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

2 miles? I hear that in the distress call, but nowhere in there can I tell where exactly he says where he's 2 miles from..

I agree, some debris should have been found.. it does sound fishy, but calling the search off because no one reported them missing bothers me. maybe the Coasties have more info than they are letting on..

I'm not trying to be argumentative per se... I just just want them to keep looking for my *** more than 24hrs if I call in a distress call...

Yall remember those 3 guys outta Matty or somewhere around there. Other than a little debris, and family, they had no trace of them and gave up searching.. Then they found them SEVEN days later.. ON TOP of the bottom of their boat..

They are the best at what they do, no question, but they are not perfect...

A


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

Did they ever confirm this as a hoax? I hope no one was truly lost...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Has anyone heard the status on this 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

not a word... I'd like to....

A


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Meanwhile, 40,000 pounds of cocaine /marijauna, Illegal aliens or a terrorist Bomb, whatever, went up the went up the intercoastal, or into ship channel . 2 miles makes it more likely local sheriffs boats and others would help and get um tied up.. Just a guess.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe they should have gotten one of those $600,000 DPS boats to help.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

williamcr said:


> Maybe they should have gotten one of those $600,000 DPS boats to help.


word


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

WhiteStar said:


> Meanwhile, 40,000 pounds of cocaine /marijauna, Illegal aliens or a terrorist Bomb, whatever, went up the went up the intercoastal, or into ship channel . 2 miles makes it more likely local sheriffs boats and others would help and get um tied up.. Just a guess.


X2


----------

